# Study in Hong Kong



## Noman (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi,

I’m Noman, working in a leading market research firm having it’s presence in more than 15 countries around the world. We have conducted numerous studies to understand consumer behavior and gain insights on the behavior patterns of people staying in countries the world around.

We have an interesting perception study on hand, targeting Dubai, Singapore and Hong Kong and are looking for British nationals staying in these places (especially Hong Kong) to speak to us regarding their lifestyle and culture.

We’ll be glad if you can help us with the email address or other contact information of British expats in Hong Kong. Of course, this is a free study and we just want a little bit of their precious time by being part of it.

Please feel free to get in touch with me on phone +919820611214 if you have any queries. 

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Noman (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi.

Is there nobody on the forum who is interested?


----------

